# Firefox 3.6?



## Heiko (21 Januar 2010)

Ging da was an mir vorbei: Erster Test: Lohnt sich das Firefox Update 3.6 - Digital - Bild.de

Ich hab jedenfalls noch nix von der Veröffentlichung einer finalen Version 3.6 gehört. Auf den Seiten von Mozilla steht auch noch nix.


----------



## webwatcher (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Firefox 3.6?*

heise open - Firebug 1.5 unterstützt Firefox 3.6


			
				heise.de vom 21.1.2010 schrieb:
			
		

> Die neue Version bringt eine Reihe neuer Features und Bugfixes
> und unterstützt bereits die *anstehende* Version 3.6 von Firefox.


----------



## Heiko (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Firefox 3.6?*

Jetzt kommt so langsam Licht in die Sache:
Massig Neuerungen: Firefox 3.6 ist ab sofort verfügbar - alle Details - PC-WELT


----------



## webwatcher (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Firefox 3.6?*



> Offiziell wird Mozilla die Verfügbarkeit von Firefox 3.6 erst am Donnerstagabend verkünden.



daher auch wohl noch kein Hinweis


----------



## Heiko (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Firefox 3.6?*

Aha, da isser: 


> Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.1; de; rv:1.9.2) Gecko/20100115 Firefox/3.6


----------



## webwatcher (15 September 2010)

*AW: Firefox 3.6?*

Mozilla schaltet Firefox-Updates ab | heise Security


> Mozilla schaltet Firefox-Updates ab
> Aufgrund von unerklärlichen Abstürzen der aktuellen Firefox-Versionen 3.6.9 und 3.5.12 bei einem Teil der Anwenderschaft liefert die Mozilla Foundation die Versionen vorerst nicht mehr über ihre Update-Server aus. *Anwender, die versuchen, die Vorgängerversionen zu aktualisieren, erhalten deshalb die Meldung, es stünde keine aktuellere Version zum Download bereit. *


Ist mir gestern aufgefallen, als ich auf einem  PC eines  Nachbarn den Update fahren wollte,
 dass ich genau diese Meldung bekam, die  mich zugebenermaßen verblüffte

Der manuelle Download funktioniert aber weiter wie bisher 
http://www.mozilla-europe.org/de/firefox/


----------



## webwatcher (16 September 2010)

*AW: Firefox 3.6?*

Problem  gelöst
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/news...t-absturzprobleme-bei-firefox.html#post322317


----------

